

Show HN: Subscription Licensing of Cartoons (based on your feedback) - gk1
http://www.gagcartoons.com/blog/announcing-subscription-based-licensing-cartoons/

======
gk1
This is a result of this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7325021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7325021)

In which I talked about creating a new business model for cartoonists. Many of
you suggested I add a subscription-based licensing plan, so I did. Would love
to hear your feedback!

